# rainbow bridge



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 18, 2007)

has anyone seen this...its not really about bunnys...but its quite moving!!it made me cry anyway..

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## Michaela (Feb 24, 2007)

I saw this before, I won't watch it again - itmade me cry the last time and that was _before_ Berri died so I'llbe in floods if I do:tears2:

It is beautiful though, very touching.


----------



## Beccalynn (Feb 24, 2007)

I just looked at it. It's really beautiful. I cried.


----------

